# Baby Cali stillborn at 36 weeks



## 3kids1972 (Mar 18, 2009)

Message:

Today 07:57 AM3kids1972
Hi, My name is Lori and I have 3 children, Madison 16, Morgan 12 and Makeegan 6. I found out in October of 2008 my daughter Madison was pregnant. Of course at first I was shocked, but emmediately became excited. We went Dr. in October and she was 18 weeks along. I looked back and wonder why I didn't notice but anyway to get to the point. Madison had a sonogram in Oct. Nove and her last one was on Jan. 21 2009. Her due date was March 2, 2009, and the baby was to be a girl. Her name was Cali. On Jan 25 Madison started having a brownish bloody show, so I called Dr. it was on a sunday, and he said "oh, thats normal, probably mucous plug. The next day on Jan 26, Madison went to regular sceduled appt. and he asked her how she was, that was pretty much it, I had to ask him how thw sonogram from the week before went and he asked who ordered that and we said the lst Dr she saw. (Because she saw a total of three Dr.s in that office.) He said"let me go track it down" he came back in and said everthying looks good. We asked him about discharge and he said thats normal, and didn't even check her. He said if she started having pain, or her water broke or she had mentstrual type bleeding to come in. (We'll the last sonogram was ordered because she was measuring small, and we asked what that meant and he said something about placenta growing, and if she went into labor that night or up to due date they would deliver, they wouldn't stop labor.) Anyway, two days later on Jan. 29 2009, Madison was feeling fine, baby was moving, Cali was curled up by her ribs and she had me feel her. About 3:30 am, Madison woke me up and asked if it was normal to bleed. I said, I think its time.I have had 3 kids and never bled but the Dr. had said something about bleeding so I thought it was more mucous plug. Do I feel stupid now! We called my mom, who lives three blocks, and I woke up my other children and Morgan grabbed Calis coat and Diaper Bag and we went to hospital. The nurse had Madison go to bathroom and looked at her pad, and said "that is more blood then I would like to see". They had her sit on the toilet for 5 to 10 minutes then had her change into gown and got her into bed. Sometime she called the Dr. But while the nurse was trying to find heartbeat, I got scared, because she acted like it was hard to find. Then she found it and it was 130bpm. Dr. came in and looked at screen on the machine and all I remember was him saying, 60, and yelled code 15. I asked what that was and somebody said emergency C-section. They pushed Madison out of the room and rolled her down hallway, they would not let me go, and I yelled "I Love You Madison". Within minutes they came out and said they had her cut open and they would let us know. About 25 minutes later, they came out and said Madison was ok, but the baby didn't make it. The Dr.s all day and the next day said it was placental abruption. We'll, of course those two days were a haze. We thought we were going to be taking our beautiful Baby Cali home and instead we were making funeral arrangements. We had the service on Monday, and so many of her friends were there to support her. I didn't know how we were going to get through this. I prayed and prayed. Now ti been a few weeks and I asked our funeral director for a death certificate, and he is a guy I went school with. A week went by and I had not received one. So I called and asked, he said there was a problem on it, the cause was left blank, so he sent it back to Dr. Then in a week or so, he received it and the cause was velementous insertion of cord. I have done lots of research and asking and that is something I feel should have been seen on sonogram. She had 3 sonograms and all 3 said cord insertion site is normal. We'll I can't just drop it, so I went hospital and got all medical reports, sonograms and all. I had a meeting with 2 ladies from hospital, and one of them was very rude, and said "we assure you mam there is nothing we did wrong. she compared what had happened to a garden hose coming off the spiggett. Then I asked about why at Madison's Jan 21 sonogram, it stated she had a Grade 3 placenta and that was never brought up to us. She asked Madison if she smoked, I thought what a joke and I yelled and said "don't you pin this on smoking, Madison did not smoke. And the Grade 3 calcification should of been brought up and monitored. We left more angry than before!!! Madison went to 6 week checkup March 11, 2009. Same Dr. that delivered was there. He didn't even check her, I thought they would, he asked if we had any questions and I course, I asked if she died from placental abruption, then why did death cert. say velementous cord insertion, he said, "well we can change that if you want us to." but we din't change it. I asked him why the velementous cord was not seen on sonogram and why all 3 sonograms said normal cord insertion site, he said he didn't know. I asked why the Grade 3 Placenta was never mentioned, he said he didn't know and that he had delivered babies with grade 3 placenta alot at full term. I said that she was only 32 weeks when hers was a grade 3. He just sat there. Heartless, is what they are!.. I know I may sound so angry, but I feel like these problems should have been mentioned and Madison monitored and checked at every appointment. We are on medical card, and those Dr.s didn't even know what was going on each time she went, because she had always seen a different one everytime. Has anyone else ever been through this with different causes. And also Grade 3 Placenta. I believe that was the cause and they are trying to overlook that. Please contact me if you have any advise. Lori email @ [email protected] God Bless You!!!!
Edit Report Moderation
Delete Messages Approve Messages Unapprove Messages Deselect All Messages

From this Page ...
Select All
Deselect All
Invert Selection

Select Unapproved Posts
About Me
View your "About Me" as seen by everyone else
About 3kids1972
Biography
mother of 3, and my 16 year old gave birth to a beautiful stillborn Baby, Cali, on 1-29-09
Location
toledo illinois
Interests
spending time with kids
Occupation
stay at home mother
email: [email protected]
Home Page
http://babycali.wetpaint.com


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your daughter's loss and for the loss of your precious granddaughter.

My second son died last August from VCI and vasa previa. I've seen all the research and it should have been caught.

Did your daughter's placenta get sent to pathology after the birth? If so, is there any mention in the report of vasa previa (or of any vessels running/inserting into the amnion/amniotic sac)? With her earlier bleeding it seems like she might have had vasa previa, too??? Look into it.

On the sonogram reports does it just say insertion site? How is it worded? On my sonogram reports it is very specific about fetal insertion site and placental insertion site. Most sonograms look at fetal insertion site (where the umbilical cord inserts into the baby's belly). If it doesn't distinguish between fetal and placental insertion site they probably are just referring to the umbilical insertion and the didn't check the placental site (this is where they would have diagnosed the velamentous insertion).

It is so hard to lose a baby and even harder when you know it could have been prevented.

Your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## 3kids1972 (Mar 18, 2009)

hello, they told us it was placenta abruption. the death cert. says velementous cord insertion. the soonogram does say cord insertion site is normal. it don't say whether or not to baby or placenta??? have you heard of grade 3 placenta, and do you agree that should of been mentioned at 32 week appt. or am i just trying to find an answer i may not ever get? I just do not know what to do, when the Dr. said he could change death cert. i thought what for, do you even know what you are doing? I am just so confused. No, they never mentioned vasa previa, but I agree. it sounds like that. and the grade 3 placenta, where the placenta was calcified, which it shouldnt be until 40 weeks or later. I have been on this computer for weeks, and I am at a loss. How far along was you? I am also sorry for your loss. thank you for responding to me. Lori


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

I"m so very sorry for your families loss of sweet Cali.. it's never easy going through the death of a baby, and as Chesire said.. even worse when you feel it was preventable. I was never given a reason for my sons death, so I had nothing to pick apart.. sometimes I wonder if I'm better off knowing nothing.. but it would still be nice to know.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

3kids1972, I responded to your PM. If you have any other questions just let me know.


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. How is Madison handling it? take care


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Wow that angers me. They should have been paying attention and keeping you informed. I hate to think that it was because of her age or that she was on a medical card. We had a bogus reason on our daughters death certificate. The doctor listed the cause as prematurity but it was a cord accident. The sad thing is that the American system doesn't call for detailed autopsies or keep specific records on perinatal deaths.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm so, so sorry! I am wishing you peace


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh mama, I am so sorry for you, and your daughter. I can totally relate (as can many on this section of mothering.com) - I had my daughter Josie in October via emergency C section because of a placental abruption as well, and she also didn't make it.

It's been hard - because you know, not only is she gone, but I was cut into to have here "removed", and that's been something I have had a very difficult time coming to terms with. Nevertheless I am here, _not_ suffering from PPD or wanting to die, and still alive half a year later (can't believe it's been almost a half year...)!

Should you or your daughter need anyone to talk to regarding the physical recuperation from the section and the abruption, I am totally here for you. Please PM me. I am so very, very sorry. *HUGE hugs to you, and your daughter, mama* XXXX


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your daughter's loss.


----------

